# Waxstock ticket



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

*FREE. Waxstock ticket*

Hey people
Have a spare ticket going if anybody wants one... maybe a small donation to DW's charity ? 1st to reply gets it and i'll pop it in the post Monday morning

Regards Lee.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Not interested myself but what a nice gesture :thumb:


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'll take it please. Let me know where to make the donation. 

Many thanks

Andy


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Its yours Andy, I've sent you a pm regarding a address to post it to


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

If this falls through ill take it for the asking


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

k10lbe said:


> If this falls through ill take it for the asking


Sorry Bud Andy has sent details


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

No probs, thanks though


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

Andy, posted this morning 1st post 1st class so should be with ya tomorrow or Wednesday latest :thumb:


----------

